# where do you buy the 721



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

whered you guys buy this thing and what did it cost you?
thanks


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi kirkened, 
Any Dish Network retailer or online retailer.
www.dishdepot.com
www.allsat.com


----------



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.satellitedepot.com

Mine is on its way.....will be delivered sometime today....YEAH 

$539 + Shipping


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Enjoy it pk-rr! 

Just remember after you hook it up and downloads it software to let it sit for an hour or more so it can download the guide. 

If you don't wait you will find that the operation is very sluggish the first hour or so after you complete the software update.

Any questions about the 721? we are the place to come ask you questions!

Welcome to DBSTalk.COM


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kirkened _
> *where did you guys buy this thing and what did it cost you?*


http://www.allsat.com

$529 + $13.95 s/h. Mine is being delivered tomorrow.

- Bill


----------



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks Scott,

Wife just called to tell me that the receiver was delivered. I think I am going to go home early today as I am coming down with PVR fever. I heard it’s very contagious.

PK


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I heard its breaking into a world wide epidemic!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

DishDepot.com
$549, and they take older switches, LNBF's and receivers for a credit, as well as a great deal on a Quad.
Sorry if this sounds like I'm pushing them, but they are very good and you asked..


----------



## EBris (Jul 11, 2002)

I just purchased mine today $499 + 13.95 shipping. Purchased at Allsat. My first dealings with them but they seem like a very good company. Spoke with Ben.

www.allsat.com


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EBris _
> *I just purchased mine today $499 + 13.95 shipping. Purchased at Allsat. My first dealings with them but they seem like a very good company. Spoke with Ben.
> 
> www.allsat.com *


What? It's been less than a week since I got mine from AllSat and they're already down $30? Hummm - did you order any additional channels or other services or accessories at the same time?

- Bill


----------



## EBris (Jul 11, 2002)

I searched the internet for the most reasonable price(if you call $499 reasonable). I found a site selling them for $499 but none in stock. I called Allsat to see if they would price match, after they checked my source they agreed to the $499.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EBris _
> *I searched the internet for the most reasonable price (if you call $499 reasonable). I found a site selling them for $499 but none in stock. I called Allsat to see if they would price match, after they checked my source they agreed to the $499. *


I wish there was some way I could piggyback onto this deal but since I already ordered my 721 last week, it's too late. Anyway, you got a very nice bargain - congratulations!

- Bill


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *I wish there was some way I could piggyback onto this deal but since I already ordered my 721 last week, it's too late. Anyway, you got a very nice bargain - congratulations!
> 
> - Bill *


This is the exact reason why we would never price match when we sold Dish/DTV equipment.

We stocked over $100,000 of product, which really is not that much if you actually stock all the systems and accessories that go along with DBS products, but was far, far more than any local or internet dealer had available. We always guaranteed shipping within -24- hours because we preached that it was IN STOCK and stayed true to that fact. Now here comes Mr/Mrs customer on the phone or in the showroom wanting a better price than we offered for it, saying, so and so sells it cheaper. Well, I always wondered why, if so and so had it cheaper, why didn`t the customer just purchase it from them and not call or visit us ?

Anyway, we never price matched for the one customer that wanted it because via the internet or other source, they would tell our last ten customers we gave them a special deal and WHAM... everybody was angry.

With exception of the foreign customers ( who were few and far between, beside the fact they never wanted to buy American commission able programming ), most all of the price matchers that contacted us ended up purchasing from us.

Boy this was long


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Will dish depot accept 2 receivers as trades? Or more? Just curious, were broke right now..


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Will dish depot accept 2 receivers as trades? Or more? Just curious, were broke right now.. *


If not, sell the old receivers on eBay, you'll be amazed how well this kind of merchandise sells! FWIW, I bet that's what Dish Depot does with their trades! 

- Bill


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Bob, I traded in 2 on my 721. Mark at DD told me I could trade in as many as I wished.



> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Will dish depot accept 2 receivers as trades? Or more? Just curious, were broke right now.. *


----------

